# Snails! Where'd they com from?



## paulfoel123 (6 mo ago)

Seen 3/4 small snails tonight!!!

Where did the come from? I assume from some plants we bought recently....
Tank is all clean nothing rotting etc. 

I read they're not actually bad unless they get excessive. But whats excessive?


----------



## Mr James Lee (Jun 12, 2018)

I would say excessive is when your plants look like they've been through a shredder and your filter packs up or like mine start making rattling sounds as the snails pass through. I think (its awhile ago now) I got a couple of clown loaches to keep snail numbers down. People don't like snails because they damage plants and leave egg gel every where.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr James Lee said:


> I would say excessive is when your plants look like they've been through a shredder and your filter packs up or like mine start making rattling sounds as the snails pass through. I think (its awhile ago now) I got a couple of clown loaches to keep snail numbers down. People don't like snails because they damage plants and leave egg gel every where.


Clown loaches grow to around 12”, and are quite active. They need large tanks, and, I believe, are shoaling species, so you (General “you”) should have a minimum of 6.

There are much smaller fish that are suitable for the general community tank that will eat snails - not just Clown Loaches.


----------



## paulfoel123 (6 mo ago)

Ah only a few at the moment - OK to leave alone for now?


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

You can manually remove snails you see, depending on what type they are, they are likely to be laying eggs. They can be quite prolific!

And I definitely DON'T recommend Clown Loaches, they do get up (and sometimes over) 12", albeit they grow very slowly, and MUST be in large groups. Sadly they rarely get to live their full lifespan due to incorrect care - they can live up to 40 years! 

If you don't have room for this, don't get Clowns:


----------



## paulfoel123 (6 mo ago)

Aw I quite like them to be honest (for now!)


----------

